# Overall issues.



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello. i have been having lots of issues with a slew of programs. the bvery first wasgoogle chrome. it wouldnt open after 3~4 reboots. so i reinstalled it, same story. so then i tried right clicking and running as admin. it works thats how ive been using my computer for a long time now. But then it happened to bittorrent. i cant even reinstall it so no bittorrent client. (ive tried all of them)
then the same thing happened to uplay. so i have to reinstall it every time i want to play a game. and now its happened to minecraft which is stupid. i need a fix for this. ive tried reinstalling windows and ive even tried windows 7. please help.
Operating System
Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit
CPU
Intel Pentium G3420 @ 3.20GHz	51 °C
Haswell 22nm Technology
RAM
4.00GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 798MHz (11-11-11-28)
Motherboard
ECS H81H3-M4 (SOCKET 0)	28 °C
Graphics
VX2025wm ([email protected])
AL1916W ([email protected])
2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti (EVGA)	29 °C
Storage
931GB Seagate ST1000DX001-1NS162 (SATA)	31 °C
111GB SPCC Solid State Disk (SSD)	30 °C
232GB Hitachi HTS545025B9A300 (SATA)	27 °C
29GB Kingston DataTraveler G3 USB Device (USB)
Optical Drives
No optical disk drives detected
Audio
Logitech Mic (Communicate STX)
ive scanned all my drives btw


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What antivirus are you using on the PC? What do you download with BitTorrent?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

i know i dont have a virus. ive already scanned for viruses and malware. even if i did have a virus that would definately go away when i reinstalled windows 8.1 pro, not to mention installed it on a completely different hard drive.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where are you getting the versions of Windows from? Downloading them from BitTorrent?

When was the last time Windows was installed?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

i thought about that. i didnt download them from bittorrent. when i bought the windows key the person sent me an iso file and i used that. and id say maybe a few months ago? ive just not wanted to fix it until minecraft stopped working

one thing though. it says test mode in the bottom corner but i cant disable it. ive tried doing bcdedit commands and everything.

oh yah and another thing that doesnt work is geforce experience. just fyi


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

First, leave Test Mode. Follow this here:

What is Test Mode & how to remove Test Mode watermark in Windows


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

like i said. i cant. i just followed your guide but im still in test mode. i checked to see if i had any unsigned drivers but i dont (sigverif). i cant exit test mode.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

use Microsoft Fix it 50756 from KB2509241 to remove the Test Mode watermark easily.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

ive already tried that. plus the automated tool is for windows 7 only (tried that too)
and just for the hell of it i reinstalled windows 8.1 but still same issues. chrome stopped working so did minecraft.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you reinstalled Windows, did you do a clean Install? (eg) Format the HDD before installing Windows?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

yes i did. i actually erased all the partitions too.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Is Windows still in Test Mode?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

One is and one isnt. But both of the installs still have issues. Could it be something with the motherboard


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Are you dual booting different OS's? you didn't mention that. What is the second OS you are booting to? Are they on separate HDD's or are they on the same HDD? When you reinstalled, did you wipe both OS partitions before installing?
If you have formatted a HDD and installed Windows OS fresh, it would be impossible for it to be in Test Mode.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

ok so originally i had a triple boot with win 8.l1 pro win 7 and win 10. but i deleted the win 10 and win 7 to try to eliminate problms but it didnt. so then i reformatted anopther hdd and installed win 8.1 pro. so i am dual botting my old win 8.1 because idont want to lose it. but i had the same issues with the new one. and yes they are on different hdd. if you look at my speccy youll see i have 4 drives. i unplugged two to try to eliminate more problems so now i have two. the 128 ssd and the 1tb sshd


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

hey could someone please help me? i would really like to resolve this.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Concentrate on one drive at a time. Start with just your SSD plugged in, no other HDD's. Do a fresh install of Windows. It should not be in Test Mode. If that is successful, move to the next HDD, again, a fresh install of Windows should not be in Test Mode. If you want to save files from a HDD, once you have your OS installed on a drive, move your personal files from the problematic HDD to the good one. Then if you want to install an OS wipe that drive and do clean install of Windows, move the files back if that is what you want.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Ill try that but ive already done a surface scan for all the drives and it said they were allgood


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your problem is more about the OS being in Test Mode. If all drives have clean installs and none of the OS's are in Test Mode, you should be golden


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

But thats the thing. The new os that i installed is completely fresh and not in test mode yet chrome and geforce experience etc. Still dont work.its on the ssd that was completely wiped wiped and yes ive removed the other hdd during the install.i really dont know what could be causing this. But chrome at least gives me an error message. It says unexpected error. Nothing else but the other programs dont even open.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Where are you getting your OS from? Is it a Retail Disk, downloaded ISO, Recovery disc or partition?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Its a downloaded iso. I dont have a disk drive for a retail version or the money.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where is the downloaded iso from? What website?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Its from dropbox

<link removed>


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok so here is what i did. I downloaded win 8.1 install media creator and put it on a flash drive. I unplugged everything and plugged in only one ssd. Then i wiped iit and installed windows. It gave me irql not less or equal. So i know its from my gpu. I can use it with integrated graphics (intel hd graphics) but no gpu. Which is quite important. Please help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> 2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti


Then go to the nVidia drivers page Manually search for the* 700 series, 750 GTX TI* driver and download it: Drivers | GeForce


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

I tried that. I dont know why but it worked finally. I had to reinstall windows like 4 times but ut worked. One thing that i did notice was that it wasnt creating a system partition when i was installing windows. That mightve been the cause for the rough install.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

We're glad you got it sorted. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] Overall issues.*

no!! its not solved. it did it again!!!! i woke up and sat down at my computer and it said windows update so i restarted my computer but when i came back malicious software removal tool had removed a lot of stuff. and chrome, minecraft, geforce experience etc stopped working. it installed about 50 updates so i dont want to uninstall all of them what do i i do????


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Overall issues.*

You're issues are most likely caused by your strange ISO link that you've found. Was that copy of Windows purchased by yourself? Or was it somewhere on the internet?

What antivirus are you using?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] Overall issues.*

ok so i thought that too but like i said i used the windows 8.1 iso maker thing. i had issues with that too. i dont use antivirus. but just for arguments sake i turned on windows defender and let it delete 50gb of my personal stuff that it claimed was viruses but i know for a fact that its not. another thing is windows malware removal tool just shows up and deleted a bunch of my stuff without even asking me which really pissed me off. so i am willing o do whatever it takes because ive already lost so much personal stuff that i dont care what i do. just help me fix this. i even downloaded kaspersky malware remover and let it delete everything as well. it deleted some google chrome files and also deleted my wifi adapter drivers. and the installer too.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Overall issues.*



> i dont use antivirus.....i turned on windows defender and let it delete 50gb of my personal stuff that it claimed was viruses


 Your personal stuff is infected. Probably because you don't use an Antivirus. 
If you do a clean install and don't restore _any_ of your personal stuff and are able to do Windows updates without problems, then it is your personal stuff that is causing the problems.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

I really doubt that. Ill try it but i dont like it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Overall issues.*

Windows Defender would not delete personal files unless they were infected. I recommend you use Windows Defender for your AV.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Overall issues.*

Justin, in Windows 8 and 8.1 Microsoft Security Essentials name has been changed to Windows Defender and comes pre-installed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Overall issues.*



spunk.funk said:


> Justin, in Windows 8 and 8.1 Microsoft Security Essentials name has been changed to Windows Defender and comes pre-installed.


Yeah, I know. I just glanced at his profile and saw Windows 7. Forgot this was posted in Windows 8.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

here is minecraft being removed







and here is geforce experience being removed.
note this obviously renders both programs (among others) useless.
i downloaded the drivers from nvidia and minecraft directly from the website.
do you think that it could be someone on my internet that has some sore of malicious software or maybe even router installed firmware to infect these? items during the download? and by the way the installers do automated checksums because ive had instances where they dont pass and i have to re download them.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The version of Windows that you downloaded. You didn't pay for it, you found it online, correct? As mentioned above.

If so, it could be that this OS you're using is bad and the reason that everything is being marked as a virus.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Create installation media for Windows 8.1 - Windows Help

this is where i got my iso.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Details for Win32/Jeefo.A: Virus:Win32/Jeefo.A


> Win32/Jeefo is a *parasitic file-infector virus*. The virus infects Microsoft Windows portable executable (PE) files that are greater than or equal to 102,400 bytes long. When an infected PE file runs, the virus tries to run the original content of the file.
> 
> Manual removal is not recommended for this threat. To detect and remove this threat and other malicious software that may have been installed, run a full-system scan with an up-to-date antivirus product such as Microsoft Security Essentials, or the Microsoft Safety Scanner. For more information about using antivirus software, see Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows.


If you'd like our security analysts to take a look, please follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

thankyou guys for all your help and i apologize greatly for my ignorance. i shouldve headed your advice with more weight. i ran kaspersky virus removal tool and i was able to salvage my personal files. i will reinstall windows anyway to just get a fresh install. thanks again.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

After the reinstall of Windows, ensure to get all the updates and drivers for the PC.


----------

